# anyone in louisville KY



## ian1974 (Oct 1, 2003)

Hi, I've never thought to consider an IBS support group! My lord how many are there? Any in louisville KY? Indeed, I guess we all would love to talk with people who understand what the hell is happening to us. Honestly I've never spoken to another mail with IBS-C and really really would appreciate talking to someone. Ian


----------

